# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Radikalët islamikë sulmojnë figurat kombëtare shqiptare

## IllyrianPatriot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I84uA...mbedded#at=207

Degjoheni me vemendje ... Se ky tipi eshte me te verte interesant .

A mund te quhet shqiptar nje person qe shan c do gje shqiptare ' Skenderbeun , Nene Terezen , Adem Jasharin, Bajram Currin. Isë Boletini' ? A mund te thuhet qe kjo fe qe aj perfaqeson eshte ne dobi te shqiptareve ? 

Nqs disa 'mulsimaneve' ju pengon e verteta , nuk eshte faji im. Adresohuni te ky personi qe po flet .

----------


## Renea

Ka dy dilema ketu:

1. A ka ofendu shumicen e shqiptareve Pjeter Bogdani, per shkak te besimit ndryshe ?

2. A ka konvertu nen Tereza nenat muslimane te Indise duke u dhen ndihmen femijeve te tyre ?

Nese dikush mua me ofendon , qoft ai edhe Ismail Kadareja , per mua esht person i poshter, pa marr parasysh titujt qe i ka ne qaf.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

keto 2 figura te shquara te kombit shqiptar te kan ofenduar ty ? Ne c menyre ? 

Pra ty nene tereza te ofendoj se konvertoj muslimanet ne indi , edhe gjergi kastrioti sepse luftoj kundra turkut . 

Me pak fjale i bie qe ty te ofendon e gjithe historia shqiptare , pervec kohes qe e kishte sunduar Turku .

Po neve shqiptareve nuk na ofendon ti , duke i quajtur persona te poshter ata qe dhuruan jeten e tyre per shqiperine ?
Nuk na ofendon ti duke perdorur gjuhen shqipe edhe duke e quajtur veten tende shqiptar kurre ne te njeten kohe ofendohesh nga cdo  gje shqiptare?

----------


## MafiaWarz

Ibrahim Rugova
Nena Tereze
Pjeter Bogani
Gjergj Kastrioti...


Per cudi, qdo gje qe nuk e beson Allavin i pengon Myslove?


Dhe e kan kete , jo pse nuk eshte jo-mysiman po ANTI KOMBTAR lol

E kti hoxhe ja pshurrsha gojen e flliqt

----------


## Rina_87

Keta predikuesit e fese po me duket po merren me cdo gje, vetem me fe jo. mire eshte me i mbyll keto institucionet fetare, se nuk kane nevoje njerezit per ndermjetesues per te besuar ne dicka.

----------


## Illyrian_King

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I84uA...mbedded#at=207
> 
> Degjoheni me vemendje ... Se ky tipi eshte me te verte interesant .
> 
> A mund te quhet shqiptar nje person qe shan c do gje shqiptare ' Skenderbeun , Nene Terezen , *Adem Jasharin, Bajram Currin. Isë Boletini'* ? A mund te thuhet qe kjo fe qe aj perfaqeson eshte ne dobi te shqiptareve ? 
> 
> Nqs disa 'mulsimaneve' ju pengon e verteta , nuk eshte faji im. Adresohuni te ky personi qe po flet .


Mos i fryej zjarrit, se po na djeg edhe mua dhe ty!
Muslimanët krenohen me Adem Jasharin, kjo dihet botërisht. Aty nuk u permend Adem Jashari askund.

Te dalim tek tema: Ketij njeriu në video unë i them se ky që është avatarin tim (Gjergj Kastrioti) ka lënë pasardhës ruaju se të takojnë në rrugë rasisht.
Ky njeri duhet urgjentisht të përjashtohet nga Bashkësia Fetare Islame (nëse eventualisht është pjesë e saj) dhe t'i ndalohet hyrja në shtetin e Maqedonisë.

P.s Muslimanët duhet t'a denojnë këtë deklaratë të tij dhe duhet të distancohen nga deklarimet e tij, ndryshe pergjegjësia bie edhe mbi ta.

Me t'mira!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I84uA...mbedded#at=207
> 
> Degjoheni me vemendje ... Se ky tipi eshte me te verte interesant .
> 
> A mund te quhet shqiptar nje person qe shan c do gje shqiptare ' Skenderbeun , Nene Terezen , Adem Jasharin, Bajram Currin. Isë Boletini' ? A mund te thuhet qe kjo fe qe aj perfaqeson eshte ne dobi te shqiptareve ? 
> 
> Nqs disa 'mulsimaneve' ju pengon e verteta , nuk eshte faji im. Adresohuni te ky personi qe po flet .



Nuk ma ka marrë mendja që ka këso kafshe injorante në fisin tonë.

Por, nuk do të kisha dëshirë që në fisin tonë ( dmth shqiptar ) të kemi edhe më shumë kafshë të tilla injorante që i besojnë këtij mjekërrcjapi!

----------


## iLirjam

Sipas deshires se kti tipit,,i bjen qe ne Shqiptari te jen te gjith si ai,,te mendojn te gjith si ai,,te flasin  te gjith si ai,,te luten te gjith si ai,,te veshen te gjith si ai,,

pramendojeni sikur cep e ne cep Shqiperis te behen njerzit 100% si ai,,

c´far do te thoshte kjo??

Asimilim Total i Shqipes,,sdo te ngelej asnje elemt Shqip..

pra Feja luften kunder Shqipes,,,,e ka ne Gen!!!!

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Problemi nuk besoj qe esht te Skenderbeu sepse ne at koh ka qen e drejt per Skenderbeun ta luftoj pushtuesin dhe me merit esht Hero Kombtar, por problemi esht se po perpiqeni ta beni figur kombtare Gonxhe Bojaxhiun nje misionare katolike qe ka pas misionin ne Indi nga Vatikani te shpallet figur kombtare per Shqiptaret !!! kjo per mu esht Bull Shit ju pelqej apo sju pelqej e verteta esht kjo per hater dikujt nuk behen figurat kombtare, por per ate qe kan dhen per kombin jo per nje komb tjeter . 

ps. nuk kam gje kunder Gonxhe Bojaxhiut ka qen nje humanitare e madhe po kurr nje figur kombtare e Shqiptarve ndoshta krishterve po .

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Problemi nuk besoj qe esht te Skenderbeu sepse ne at koh ka qen e drejt per Skenderbeun ta luftoj pushtuesin dhe me merit esht Hero Kombtar, por problemi esht se po perpiqeni ta beni figur kombtare Gonxhe Bojaxhiun nje misionare katolike qe ka pas misionin ne Indi nga Vatikani te shpallet figur kombtare per Shqiptaret !!! kjo per mu esht Bull Shit ju pelqej apo sju pelqej e verteta esht kjo per hater dikujt nuk behen figurat kombtare, por per ate qe kan dhen per kombin jo per nje komb tjeter . 
> 
> *ps. nuk kam gje kunder Gonxhe Bojaxhiut ka qen nje humanitare e madhe po kurr nje figur kombtare e Shqiptarve ndoshta krishterve po* .


Pse me myslot nuk qenkan shqiptar keshtu?Pse mos ta shpallin figure kombetare se e nderon gjithe bota.Mos me thuaj qe sduhet te quhet se ska bere gje per shqiperine.Per hater te kujt na qenka bere figure kombetare se spo te kuptoj une tyja flet shqipe te hallakatur ti.Ate e beri bota para nesh pastaj u kujtuam edhe neve qe ekzistonte.

Me vjen keq se ne 2011 jemi akoma duke ikur mbrapa.

Nejse.....

----------


## iLirjam

> ps. nuk kam gje kunder Gonxhe Bojaxhiut ka qen nje humanitare e madhe po kurr nje figur kombtare e Shqiptarve ndoshta krishterve po .


Gonxhe Bojaxhiu,,,,nuk ka luftuar per Kombin Shqiptar,,por per Njerzimin ne tersi,,,Jo per katoliket dhe as per muslimanet,,ka luftuar gjith jeten e saj per Humanizem.

ne kte koncept ajo smund te jet Figur Kombtare,,

por ajo ishte me origjin Shqiptare,,,dhe kjo mjafton per ta zhveshur bindjen e saj te Krishtere,,dhe per te veshur thjesht me origjinen e saj Shqiptare,,

ne Shqiptari busti i saj,,esht ne atdheun e vet!!

Nen Terezes gjith bota i therret Nen,,,, indirekt i therrasin Shqiperis,,

sepse Shqiperia esht Nena dhe Baba,,

Akili,,,,,Leka,,,,Gjergji,,,nga e njeta Vez!

si dhe nga e njeta vez,,,Nena Terez!!

Nga Shqiperia vin Heronjet e pathyeshem dhe me te medhenj te Botes,,,luftetaret me te Pa thyeshem te Botes,,ne kte koncept Baballaret e Botes,,
gjithashtu nga Shqiperia vjen Dashuria me e madhe ndaj botes,,,

kjo mund te Shihet edhe ne Flamurin Ton Kombtar.

Kombi me i Dashur ne Bot,,,

Por edhe Kombi me i Fort ne Bot,,jo ne aspektin matrialist,,por ne aspektin e shpirtit.

----------


## Kandy*

> Gonxhe Bojaxhiu,,,,nuk ka luftuar per Kombin Shqiptar,,por per Njerzimin ne tersi,,,Jo per katoliket dhe as per muslimanet,,ka luftuar gjith jeten e saj per Humanizem.
> .


Po pra, humanizmi per te tjeret nuk eshte ideologji nacionaliste, por religjioze. Andaj kjo duhet konsideruar si figure e rendesishme e religjionit te cilit i perket, e jo kombit te cilit i perket.

Duhet ndare gjerat, meqe ne jemi vende laike s'e ha pazari me kete logjike te juajen.

----------


## Kandy*

> P.s Muslimanët duhet t'a denojnë këtë deklaratë të tij dhe duhet të distancohen nga deklarimet e tij, ndryshe pergjegjësia bie edhe mbi ta.


Nese Bogdani ka guxuar ta fyej profetin Islam, pse muslimanet nuk guxojne thjesht *te mos e duan* ate?
Cfare pergjegjesie po bika mbi ta?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

nuk eshte problemi tek shqiptaret me zemer arab por qe shqiptaret e sotem nuk iu afrohen pjeter bogdanit dhe pak kane lidhje me te paret e tyre  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iLirjam

> Po pra, humanizmi per te tjeret nuk eshte ideologji nacionaliste, por religjioze. Andaj kjo duhet konsideruar si figure e rendesishme e religjionit te cilit i perket, e jo kombit te cilit i perket.
> 
> Duhet ndare gjerat, meqe ne jemi vende laike s'e ha pazari me kete logjike te juajen.


Humanizmi para te gjithave esht Njerzor dhe jo religjioz,,

po sipas llogjikes tende,,te gjith muslimanet qenkan figura te rendesishme te relegjionit qe i parkasin,, dhe jo te Kombit qe i perkasin,,

po ja pra ky esht edhe difekti juaj kryesor,,,sepse Kombi esht ne plan te dyt c´do her per fetaret.

----------


## Traboini

> Problemi nuk besoj qe esht te Skenderbeu sepse ne at koh ka qen e drejt per Skenderbeun ta luftoj pushtuesin dhe me merit esht Hero Kombtar, por problemi esht se po perpiqeni ta beni figur kombtare Gonxhe Bojaxhiun nje misionare katolike qe ka pas misionin ne Indi nga Vatikani te shpallet figur kombtare per Shqiptaret !!! kjo per mu esht Bull Shit ju pelqej apo sju pelqej e verteta esht kjo per hater dikujt nuk behen figurat kombtare, por per ate qe kan dhen per kombin jo per nje komb tjeter . 
> 
> ps. nuk kam gje kunder Gonxhe Bojaxhiut ka qen nje humanitare e madhe po kurr nje figur kombtare e Shqiptarve ndoshta krishterve po .


Prap ju me sulmet ndaj personit me fame boterore te cilen se ka mberrijte asnje shqiptar ne histori!! Si nuk e kuptoni se Nene Tereza nuk ka nevoje per neve, as per perkatesine e saj etnike per te qene e nderuar dhe admiruar ne kater anet e botes. Neve si shqiptar, si popull qe kemi mbete ne margjinat e levizjeve europjane dhe perendimore na duhet Nene Tereza. Kam nje propozim....tja nderrojme emrin dhe ta quajme Hatixhe se ndoshta ju ndihmon pak......

Po Barcelona cka lyp aty?! Po katolike jane edhe keta Katalonasit. Fute aty ate kampionin e Suadanit, ose te Pakistanit....

----------


## Illyrian_King

> Nese Bogdani ka guxuar ta fyej profetin Islam, pse muslimanet nuk guxojne thjesht *te mos e duan* ate?
> Cfare pergjegjesie po bika mbi ta?


Përgjegjsinë për deklaraten, tjetër është të mos e duash dikë, tjetër është të japësh deklarata skandaloze.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

Nqs ju jeni me shumice ateher dilni rraheni hoxhen.  :ngerdheshje: 

Hajt a ka ndonje ateist shqiptare qe del flet kunder fese Islame perball kameres ??  :ngerdheshje: 
Ahh po nime e kemi chinon, hahaha... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Rina_87

Po ai Jusuf Bageri  :pa dhembe: .. qe e permendte ky, kush ke? 

Dhe eshte mire me i mesu keta hoxhallaret mos me bertit kur te flasin, se njerezit nuk jane te shurdhte. lol

.

----------


## dijetari

> keto 2 figura te shquara te kombit shqiptar te kan ofenduar ty ? Ne c menyre ? 
> 
> Pra ty nene tereza te ofendoj se konvertoj muslimanet ne indi , edhe gjergi kastrioti sepse luftoj kundra turkut . 
> 
> Me pak fjale i bie qe ty te ofendon e gjithe historia shqiptare , pervec kohes qe e kishte sunduar Turku .
> 
> Po neve shqiptareve nuk na ofendon ti , duke i quajtur persona te poshter ata qe dhuruan jeten e tyre per shqiperine ?
> Nuk na ofendon ti duke perdorur gjuhen shqipe edhe duke e quajtur veten tende shqiptar kurre ne te njeten kohe ofendohesh nga cdo  gje shqiptare?


O ti zotni, skenderbeu nuk ka luftu per kombe ,por per krishterizem per fen krishtere,flamuri shqiptare nuk ka pas kruqin,ew skenderbeu ka mbajt ne gjoks kryqin ti edin apo ? :buzeqeshje:

----------

